# MAC - Glamglass / Tour de Fabulous Collection - December 2011



## Allura Beauty (Dec 21, 2011)

Full set of photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 23, 2011)

All colors here.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 25, 2011)

top to bottom:  NARS Wonder, Knockout, Caqui, Sonoran Rain, Style Packed and True Babe


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 26, 2011)

The complete set of photos and review is here.  I will add Check This Out & Famously Fab when I receive them.


----------



## soco210 (Dec 31, 2011)

Rich & Witty, Rich Bounty, Knockout






  	Rich & Witty






  	Rich Bounty






  	Knockout


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 9, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


  	Comfort & Joy, Famously Fab!, It’s a Wow, Real Posh, Style-Packed, and Tour de Fabulous:





  	Comfort & Joy:





  	Famously Fab:





  	It's a Wow:





  	Real Posh:





  	Style-Packed:





  	Tour de Fabulous:


----------

